# Transport Help Needed!These animals WILL die without our help. They Have Rescues.



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Cossposting e-mail from Molly


"I cannot tell you how critical this is to fill this transport. I’ve had a few offers and a few back up drivers, but, I am still well short of filling. These animals WILL die without our help. I’m begging!!! If you’re unable to help, please, please, please cross post and forward liberally. Also, for those of you for the “B” legs and legs 1 and 2…there is an opportunity to add a few dogs and possibly some cats. Can you handle them? They will NOT have crates (except the cats). I will also have to add legs if we can accommodate. I know this is last minute, but, desperate times call for desperate measures.



Thank you all SO much!



Molly



PERMISSION TO CROSS POST FAR AND WIDE!!!!!

URGENT TRANSPORT!

Transport for 2 dogs and 2 cats

Shelbyville, KY to Buffalo, NY, Columbus, OH, and Gouldsboro, PA

Saturday June 13, 2009



Hello, 



We’re trying to move 2 dogs and 2 cats this weekend from the well past, packed Shelbyville shelter. Things are at critical mass at the shelter and these dogs are desperate to move! THIS IS THE ONLY CHANCE THESE ANIMALS HAVE TO LIVE!! James is very close to having to put animals down for space for the first time in over a year and this is their chance to get out. 



These babies will have all paperwork and health certificates accompanying them. The cats will have crates with disposable litter boxes and food and water.



Please provide me with the following information if you are able to drive:



Full Name:

Email:

Home Phone:

Cell Phone:

Vehicle:



Thank you so much!



Molly Quinn



***This transport will be monitored by Molly Quinn!***

***15 minutes have been added to each leg for transferring!***



Contacts:



Sending Shelter: Shelby County Animal Shelter

Shelbyville, KY

Contact Person: James Collins

Email: [email protected]

Shelter Phone: 502-633-0009

Website: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/KY139.html













Receiving Rescues: For MOLLY:

Friends of Pep Border Collie Rescue

Gouldsboro, PA

Website: http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA532.html

Contact Person: Name: Katie

Email: [email protected] 

Phone: 570-842-4768



AND



FOREVER HOME: Lightning and Luke

Name: Sue and Brian Bonafede 

Email: [email protected]



AND



FOREVER HOME: Storm

Name: Carol Pearson

Email: [email protected]





Coordinator: Name: Molly Quinn

Email: [email protected]

Home Phone: 260-447-9898

Cell Phone: 260-241-7464





Passengers: 



To Carol Pearson:



Passenger 1: Name: Storm

Breed: black lab mix

Color: solid black

Age: 6 years

Gender: Female

Weight: 50-55 pounds

Shots: UTD

Altered: YES

Temperament: good girl, possibly temperamental with other dogs













To Friends of Pep:

Passenger 2: Name: Molly

Breed: Aussie/BC mix

Color: red and white

Age: 2 years

Gender: Female

Weight: 50 pounds

Shots: UTD

Altered: YES

Temperament: very nice girl! Somewhat shy



To Brian and Sue:

Passenger 3: Name: Lightening

Breed: DSH

Color: white

Age: adult

Gender: Male
Weight: 8-10 pounds

Shots: UTD

Altered: YES

Temperament: good boy. Will travel with litter box and crate



Passenger 4: Name: Luke

Breed: DSH

Color: black

Age: adult

Gender: Male

Weight: 8-10 pounds

Shots: UTD

Altered: YES

Temperament: good boy. Will travel with litter box and crate



Legs:



Leg 1: Shelbyville, KY to Cincinnati, OH (all dogs and cats)

96 miles 1 hour 45 minutes

7:00-8:45

NEEDED!



Leg 2: Cincinnati, OH to Grove City, OH (all dogs and cats)

93 miles 1 hour 30 minutes

9:00-10:30

FILLED! Thanks Linda! (dogs)

FILLED! Thanks Laura! (cats)





TRANSPORT SPLITS HERE! STORM GETS OFF HERE AND GOES WITH HER NEW MOM (CAROL). MOLLY WILL BE THE “A” LEGS AND WILL GO EAST TO KATIE AT FRIENDS OF PEP AND LUKE AND LIGHTNING WILL BE THE “B” LEGS AND GO NORTHEAST TO BUFFALO AND NEW PARENTS BRIAN AND SUE!



Leg 3A: Grove City, OH to Zanesville, OH (Molly)

62 miles 1 hour 

10:45-11:45

NEEDED! 



Leg 3B: Grove City, OH to Mansfield, OH (Luke and Lightning)

66 miles 1 hour 15 minutes

10:45-12:00

FILLED! Thanks Laura!



Leg 4A: Zanesville, OH to Wheeling, WV (Molly)

73 miles 1 hour 15 minutes

12:00-1:15

NEEDED!



Leg 4B: Mansfield, OH to Bedford Heights, OH (Luke and Lightning)

79 miles 1 hour 15 minutes

12:15-1:30

NEEDED!



Leg 5A: Wheeling, WV to New Stanton, PA (Molly)

71 miles 1 hour 15 minutes

1:30-2:45

FILLED! Thanks Jean H!



Leg 5B: Bedford Heights, OH to Ashtabula, OH (Luke and Lightning)

59 miles 1 hour

1:45-2:45

FILLED! Thanks Carolyn C!



Leg 6A: New Stanton, PA to Breezewood, PA (Molly)

90 miles 1 hour 30 minutes

3:00-4:30

FILLED! Thanks Bill!



Leg 6B: Ashtabula, OH to Erie, PA (Luke and Lightning)

50 miles 1 hour

3:00-4:00

FILLED! Thanks Dennis and Gia!



Leg 7A: Breezewood, PA to Harrisburg, PA (Molly)

86 miles 1 hour 30 minutes

4:45-6:15

NEEDED!



Leg 7B: Erie, PA to Buffalo, NY (Luke and Lightning)

95 miles 1 hour 30 minutes

4:15-5:45

NEEDED!



NO NEED FOR LETTERED LEGS FROM NOW ON. LUKE AND LIGHTNING HAVE REACHED THEIR DESTINATION.



Leg 8: Harrisburg, PA to Allentown, PA (Molly)

81 miles 1 hour 30 minutes

6:30-8:00

NEEDED!



Leg 9: Allentown, PA to Gouldsboro, PA (Molly)

63 miles 1 hour

8:15-9:15

NEEDED!







Molly A. Quinn

[email protected]

Transport coordinator for those in need!

Don't buy while shelter dogs die!

Visit www.petfinder.com to see all the animals in need."


----------

